# How its made



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

It would be nice if we could view how the automatic tools are made , i think i speak for everyone ! So if one of the comPagny are viewing this , the ball is in your court :thumbup:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

machinemud said:


> It would be nice if we could view how the automatic tools are made , i think i speak for everyone ! So if one of the comPagny are viewing this , the ball is in your court :thumbup:


 I'd like to see naked pics of eveybody's ole lady too,,,,,, not much chance of that happening either!!!!!:no:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> I'd like to see naked pics of eveybody's ole lady too,,,,,, not much chance of that happening either!!!!!:no:


You show me your sweetie ....I'll show ya mine....:lol:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

And,,,,,Don't think I won't!!!


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

moore said:


> You show me your sweetie ....I'll show ya mine....:lol:


 You serious?????? you guys are ALOT younger than us,,,,,,,,,,, ya might want to re-think that one buddy,,,,:yes:


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

machinemud said:


> It would be nice if we could view how the automatic tools are made , i think i speak for everyone ! So if one of the comPagny are viewing this , the ball is in your court :thumbup:


Here's a link to an old eNewsletter that has a small piece about manufacturing:
http://www.tapepro.com/enewsletter/Aug07.htm
from our news page: http://www.tapepro.com/?p=news

Anything in particular you are after?

Cheers,
Tom.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> I'd like to see naked pics of eveybody's ole lady too,,,,,, not much chance of that happening either!!!!!:no:


EK taper posted a pic up of his wife, on that other DWT site, said something about her being a real MINGER:whistling2:

Now I know why his avatar is a can of beer


----------

